# I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (2002)



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey everyone. I would really love to know if the rear speakers of your audi tt's (2002 or any other year) have a fade option. The OEM audi concert head unit I have had replaced several times.
When I saw the fade option on the unit, I moved it all the way to rear and no sound was coming out. 
DOES THIS MEAN MY REAR SPEAKERS AREN'T WORKING???
If so then I need to have the issue fixed before my warranty is up.
Please let me know if your original head units have the fade option on them. And if so if you are able to isolate sound to the rear speakers.

THANKS A BUNCH TO ALL!!!


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (nasTTy)*

hey i have the same problem, when i go to fade, it jus says its off and i cant do anything. I just dont think that option is availabler because the cars so small so most of the music is in the front anyways


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (kchizTT)*

If you have the Bose factory unit, the rear speakers are actually the woofers and the door speakers are the mid-range and tweeter. You really only have a right and left channel, not front and rear channels. At least, that's my experience and I just replaced the head unit and all four speakers because I now have four channels.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (JettaRed)*

There are tweeters in the top dash grills


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_There are tweeters in the top dash grills

There's only one center fill speaker on the top of the dash, under the left defrost grill. The right one is blank.
I've heard conflicting opinions/facts about what the rear speakers are. They seem like "subwoofers" to me, but I've heard they're midrange just like the fronts. They are definitely where all of the bass comes from and don't sound like the midrange speakers in the front. The Bentley manual seems to think they're subs as well... so I'm not sure what they are.
I've read it's impossible to use the Fader feature on the stock HU (at least with the Bose stuff)... again you might want to search around for that though.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (bauch1425)*

they are just mid ranges without a tweeter... I mean not enough bass comes out of them to truely call them subs... they do have more bass than the front speakers I think just because it is a sealed box that they are in compared to the front speakers


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_they are just mid ranges without a tweeter... I mean not enough bass comes out of them to truely call them subs... they do have more bass than the front speakers I think just because it is a sealed box that they are in compared to the front speakers

They should probably be considered mid-bass units.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (DubTales)*

Whatever, the stock Bose sucks, just buy new audio


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Whatever, the stock Bose sucks, just buy new audio

the speakers aint bad for highs - but the head unit isnt very good. I have an aftermarket head unit with stock speakers and will be adding a sub soon. I think the setup should sound pretty good


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (cdougyfresh)*

I have a nice Pioneer DEH-7800MP sitting around from my old Volvo and might install it. Doesn't match the interior though...








I've read just changing the headunit makes the stock Bose system sound LOADS better. I might try it soon...


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (nasTTy)*

When you had the new head unit put in, they must have not VAG'd it for "coupe"
Roadsters, oddly enough, come from the factory with a Fade option in the settings where as the coupe does not.
I've had my head unit switched over and noticed this. It was when I took it back to the dealer did I find out this odd set up.
IIRC there are posts about sound quality being a bit better with the Roadster setting.
You system is working properly. Put an ear to the rear speaker and you will clearly hear them.
I hope this helps.
P


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks to all.....puts my mind to rest


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (CurbKiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CurbKiller* »_When you had the new head unit put in, they must have not VAG'd it for "coupe"
Roadsters, oddly enough, come from the factory with a Fade option in the settings where as the coupe does not.
I've had my head unit switched over and noticed this. It was when I took it back to the dealer did I find out this odd set up.
IIRC there are posts about sound quality being a bit better with the Roadster setting.
You system is working properly. Put an ear to the rear speaker and you will clearly hear them.
I hope this helps.
P

So from reading this, its possible with VAG-COM to change it from Coupe to Roadster huh? Any idea what channel this would be under? I'm just lazy right now to search the VAG forum for the channel....any help would be great! PM if you don't wanna post here.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I have a nice Pioneer DEH-7800MP sitting around from my old Volvo and might install it. Doesn't match the interior though...








I've read just changing the headunit makes the stock Bose system sound LOADS better. I might try it soon...

yea my head unit doesnt match the interior either....
but it was cheap and had every feature I wanted. I just leave the stereo lid shut and control everything through my Zune


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SPEAKERS OF THE AUDI TT (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
So from reading this, its possible with VAG-COM to change it from Coupe to Roadster huh? Any idea what channel this would be under? I'm just lazy right now to search the VAG forum for the channel....any help would be great! PM if you don't wanna post here.

To be hoenst, I have no idea as the dealer did this for me. I recall reading about it on here....or AudiWorld.com 
Sorry I can't be of more help.
P


----------

